# Re: Recruitment



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Mar 2001 20:22:37 -0500*
I think your gonna make it Matt.....to QLII/III I mean. Don‘t worry 
about the other stuff, as long as you are a fairly good boy and have 
been in the past re:arrests etc. you should have no problems.
Looking forward to meeting you.
By the way,I know you have mentioned it before but refresh my memory, 
what outfit are you going to be joining?
I know you are in the Windsor area. I have a brother in Amhurstberg 
about 20 min out of
Windsor.
RobA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Juno847627709@aol.com
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, March 16, 2001 5:50 PM
  Subject: Recruitment
  G‘day.
              For who ever it was who wanted to be kept abreast of our
  recruitment, today I had my PT Test, and passed it, and much to my 
surprise,
  they offered to do my interview right then and there, so I obliged, 
and
  apparently now my file‘s being sent to EK Scot for approval/denial or
  whatever, and I was told I should get a call within a coupla weeks.
      What are the odds of getting on a course now? ALL my paper work is 
done,
  but the interviewer stressed that its not FOR SURE yet. So what are 
the
  chances of making the courseQL2/3 I was told about?
              Thanx,
                      -Matt
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I think your gonna make it Matt.....to 
QLII/III I
mean. Don‘t worry about the other stuff, as long as you are a fairly 
good boy
and have been in the past re:arrests etc. you should have no
problems.
Looking forward to meeting you.
By the way,I know you have mentioned it before 
but refresh
my memory, what outfit are you going to be joining?
I know you are in the Windsor area. I have a 
brother in
Amhurstberg about 20 min out of 
Windsor.
RobA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Juno847627709@aol.com 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, March 16, 2001 
5:50
PM
  Subject: Recruitment

G‘day.
  For who ever it was who wanted to be kept abreast of 
ourrecruitment, today
  I had my PT Test, and passed it, and much to my surprise,they 
offered to
  do my interview right then and there, so I obliged, andapparently 
now my
  file‘s being sent to EK Scot for approval/denial orwhatever, and I 
was
  told I should get a call within a coupla weeks. 
What are
  the odds of getting on a course now? ALL my paper work is done,but 
the
  interviewer stressed that its not FOR SURE yet. So what are 
thechances of
  making the courseQL2/3 I was told

about?nb
sp

Thanx,nb
sp

-Matt--------------------------------------------------------NOTE
:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 06:57:33 EST*
Rob from Matt,
        Glad to hear that. I haven‘t had any problems like that in my past, 
so I guess I‘m ok there.
            My file is at the Essex and Kent Scottish right now, and I‘ll be 
at the Windsor Armouries as opposed to the company in Chatham.
    What unit will you be with, Rob? Of course, I‘m sure  you‘ve told me a 
dozen times, but I need a refresher as well.
    I have this funny faces that ours will be the only smiling faces in all 
of ‘Mudford‘. :
        Amherstburg‘s a great town. I enjoy going to Fort Malden there. One 
of my favourite places.
        Take care,
                    -Matt 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 07:05:09 EST*
Funny feeling guys. Funny feeling.
    "Butterfingers!"
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 14:29:17 -0500*
Hey Matt,
Don‘t worry butterfingers I figured out what you meant on the second 
time around.
Fort Malden is great. I have an old baseball jersey that my brother gave 
me with my our last name on it and Fort Malden on the front. Just came 
across it the other day so I was surprised to hear you mention the 
place.
So you ever get a chance to get your hands on the Maple Leaf or the Army 
Lessons Learned Centre Bulletin. Good stuff, all of it. Some of it can 
really help get you up to speed on the goings on of the CF organization. 
The Canadian Military Journal is one that I like as well. just got my 
hands on my first copy the other day and it had some good articles about 
the UN and EU challenges that are being hashed over. It also had a very 
insightful article on bystander inaction in Somalia and why things may 
have turned out the way they did.
Let me know if any of that stuff is available to you and if not we will 
see what we can do.
I am swearing in with the Grey and Simcoe Foresters soon. All my 
paperwork has been done for some time now.
Do yourself a favour and find a book about your units history. I just 
finished two such publications on the GSF and it was a real turn on to 
read about your own home town boys and their involvement in Canadian 
history. If you have any trouble finding publications just ask Ian to 
refer to his expansive 10,000 book library for you. I won‘t presume to 
speak for him but chances are he‘ll help you out.
Better get back to work...I spent the day in court waiting for a guy 
that I was supposed to testify against and he pulled a no show 
.......again! This is costing me more money than it will end up costing 
him and I didn‘t even have the luxury of doing anything wrong first.
Regards,
RobA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Juno847627709@aol.com
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 6:57 AM
  Subject: Re: Recruitment
  Rob from Matt,
          Glad to hear that. I haven‘t had any problems like that in my 
past,
  so I guess I‘m ok there.
              My file is at the Essex and Kent Scottish right now, and 
I‘ll be
  at the Windsor Armouries as opposed to the company in Chatham.
      What unit will you be with, Rob? Of course, I‘m sure  you‘ve told 
me a
  dozen times, but I need a refresher as well.
      I have this funny faces that ours will be the only smiling faces 
in all
  of ‘Mudford‘. :
          Amherstburg‘s a great town. I enjoy going to Fort Malden 
there. One
  of my favourite places.
          Take care,
                      -Matt
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hey Matt,
Don‘t worry butterfingers I figured out what you 
meant on
the second time around.
Fort Malden is great. I have an old baseball 
jersey that
my brother gave me with my our last name on it and Fort Malden on the 
front.
Just came across it the other day so I was surprised to hear you mention 
the
place.
So you ever get a chance to get your hands on 
the Maple
Leaf or the Army Lessons Learned Centre Bulletin. Good stuff, all of it. 
Some of
it can really help get you up to speed on the goings on of the CF 
organization.
The Canadian Military Journal is one that I like as well. just got my 
hands on
my first copy the other day and it had some good articles about the UN 
and EU
challenges that are being hashed over. It also had a very insightful 
article on
bystander inaction in Somalia and why things may have turned out the way 
they
did. 
Let me know if any of that stuff is available to 
you and
if not we will see what we can do.
I am swearing in with the Grey and Simcoe 
Foresters soon.
All my paperwork has been done for some time now.
Do yourself a favour and find a book about your 
units
history. I just finished two such publications on the GampSF and it 
was a real
turn on to read about your own home town boys and their involvement in 
Canadian
history. If you have any trouble finding publications just ask Ian to 
refer to
his expansive 10,000 book library for you. I won‘t presume to speak for 
him but
chances are he‘ll help you out.
Better get back to work...I spent the day in 
court waiting
for a guy that I was supposed to testify against and he pulled a no show 
.......again! This is costing me more money than it will end up costing 
him and
I didn‘t even have the luxury of doing anything wrong 
first.
Regards,
RobA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Juno847627709@aol.com 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 
6:57
AM
  Subject: Re: Recruitment
  Rob from 
Matt,
  Glad to hear that. I haven‘t had any problems like that in my 
past,so I
  guess I‘m ok

there.nb
sp
  My file is at the Essex and Kent Scottish right now, and I‘ll beat 
the
  Windsor Armouries as opposed to the company in 
Chatham.
  What unit will you be with, Rob? Of course, I‘m sure you‘ve told 
me
  adozen times, but I need a refresher as 
well. I have
  this funny faces that ours will be the only smiling faces in allof 
  ‘Mudford‘. : 
Amherstburg‘s a
  great town. I enjoy going to Fort Malden there. Oneof my favourite 
  places. Take

care,nbs
p

-Matt--------------------------------------------------------NOTE
:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 15:06:37 EST*
Oooh, sorry about the court thing, Rob. That‘s no fun at all. I hope the 
offence was nothing TOO serious, however enquiries shant to posed on the 
board, as the old man always says,"Discretion is the better part of valour."
    I saw a copy of the Canadian Military Journal at the CFRC in Windsor. Its 
a great read. Also, have you any copies on the Infantry Journal? VERY 
informative. Take a look at one. I‘ve got a couple and they are quite helpful 
in understanding some tactics/strategies of the Infy.
    I‘m pretty sure I can read the Maple Leaf on the DND site. Also, I think 
there‘s some Lessons Learned stuff there as well. Haven‘t got time right now, 
but will definitely surf and see what I can find.
        Is this your first involvement with the military? Ever done Cadets or 
anything? It seems you know a lot more than the average civvi, so I was just 
curious.
            Thanks for the info!
                Regards,
                            Matt

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 23:39:45 -0500*
The court thing is no biggie....just some moron who decided to go on a 
drinking binge and a car ride up hwy 11 while I was taking my family to 
see the Canada Day fireworks. Pissed to the gills and weaving across the 
lanes and off the road and back. I don‘t have much tolerance for idiots 
so I took the necessary measures. This guy has missed court for the last 
time me thinks. The judge was a bit upset and issued a bench warrant for 
him this time.
I never seem to have much luck with court. I grabbed a car thief once 
about 2 or 3 years ago, chased the little basterds car on foot and 
actually managed to catch him kind of a funny story really. Anyway, I 
busted my hump getting to the court house my car had a flat and when I 
got there I waited for four hours before I finally found someone in the 
know who told me he plead guilty a month prior and I wasn‘t needed. 
There was a time when I wondered why people are sometimes hesitant to 
get involved.
As far as involvement with anything military I was a Flight Sgt. with 
the 102nd Air Cadets when I was a kid. Quasi military I guess. I did my 
Basic in Trenton. What a blast! My first experience with a real Master 
Corporal almost made me drop one in my drawers. I can remember thinking 
"man, what a prick!".  A week later I was thinking "Wow, this guy is 
really switched on, I want to be like that".
I was Drill instructor, taught theory of small engines and theory of 
flight instructor. Did Meteorology a little too but at the cadet level 
nothing really seems to dig overly deep.
But no real military experience. Cadets is all well and good for getting 
a feel for the discipline and drill etc. Not to mention learning how to 
shine a ****  of a boot! One day I would like to be involved with them 
again as an instructor of some sort but I don‘t know if there is any 
opportunity for a PRes to get involved with them.
You did cadets or something didn‘t you? Memory kicking in here I think.
No, have never seen the infantry journal. Can I find it on line 
anywhere? I usually try to avoid that sort of thing as my computer is a 
bit of a dinosaur but I‘ll give it a whirl if it‘s worth it.
By the way...........a friend I met through this group has given me some 
advice for basic that I have added to the survival guide supplied by 
Steve?. Don‘t tell anyone you have any cadet exp. especially if it is 
leadership rank as mine was. Scuttlebutt has it that you could be ridden 
very hard by the instructors and you really only want to re-make your 
bunk and clean your weapon and shaving kit as much as the other guys, 
you know?
It sounded like good advice to me so if you don‘t tell I wont.
Cheers,
Rob A
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Juno847627709@aol.com
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 3:06 PM
  Subject: Re: Recruitment
  Oooh, sorry about the court thing, Rob. That‘s no fun at all. I hope 
the
  offence was nothing TOO serious, however enquiries shant to posed on 
the
  board, as the old man always says,"Discretion is the better part of 
valour."
      I saw a copy of the Canadian Military Journal at the CFRC in 
Windsor. Its
  a great read. Also, have you any copies on the Infantry Journal? VERY
  informative. Take a look at one. I‘ve got a couple and they are quite 
helpful
  in understanding some tactics/strategies of the Infy.
      I‘m pretty sure I can read the Maple Leaf on the DND site. Also, I 
think
  there‘s some Lessons Learned stuff there as well. Haven‘t got time 
right now,
  but will definitely surf and see what I can find.
          Is this your first involvement with the military? Ever done 
Cadets or
  anything? It seems you know a lot more than the average civvi, so I 
was just
  curious.
              Thanks for the info!
                  Regards,
                              Matt
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
The court thing is no biggie....just some moron 
who
decided to go on a drinking binge and a car ride up hwy 11 while I was 
taking my
family to see the Canada Day fireworks. Pissed to the gills and weaving 
across
the lanes and off the road and back. I don‘t have much tolerance for 
idiots so I
took the necessary measures. This guy has missed court for the last time 
me
thinks. The judge was a bit upset and issued a bench warrant for him 
this
time.
I never seem to have much luck with court. I 
grabbed a car
thief once about 2 or 3 years ago, chased the little basterds car on 
foot and
actually managed tocatch him kind of a funny story really. 
Anyway, I
busted my hump getting to the court house my car had a flat and when I 
got
there I waited for four hours before I finally found someone in the know 
who
told me he plead guilty a month prior and I wasn‘t needed. There was a 
time when
I wondered why people are sometimes hesitant to get 
involved.
As far as involvement with anything military I 
was a
Flight Sgt. with the 102nd Air Cadets when I was a kid. Quasi military I 
guess.
I did my Basicin Trenton. What a blast! My first experience 
witha
real Master Corporal almost made me drop one in my drawers. I can 
remember
thinking "man, what a prick!". A week later I was thinking "Wow, 
this guy
is really switched on, I want to be like that".
I was Drill instructor, taught theory of small 
engines and
theory of flight instructor. Did Meteorology a little too but at the 
cadet level
nothing really seems to dig overly deep.
But no real military experience. Cadets 
is all
well and good for getting a feel for the discipline and drill etc. Not 
to
mention learning how to shine a ****  of a boot! One day I would like to 
be
involved with them again as an instructor of some sort but I don‘t know 
if there
is any opportunity for a PRes to get involved with them.
You did cadets or something didn‘t you? Memory 
kicking in
here I think.
No, have never seen the infantry journal. 
CanI find
it on line anywhere? I usually try to avoid that sort of thing as my 
computer is
a bit of a dinosaur but I‘ll give it a whirl if it‘s worth 
it.
By the way...........a friend I met through this 
group has
given me some advice for basic that I have added to the survival guide 
supplied
by Steve?. Don‘t tell anyone you have any cadet exp. especially if it 
is
leadership rank as mine was. Scuttlebutt has it that you could be ridden 
very
hard by the instructors and you really only want tore-make your 
bunk and
clean your weapon and shaving kit as much as the other guys, 
youknow?
It sounded like good advice to me so if you 
don‘t tell I
wont.
Cheers,
Rob A
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Juno847627709@aol.com 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 
3:06
PM
  Subject: Re: Recruitment
  Oooh, sorry about the court thing, Rob. That‘s no fun 
at all. I
  hope theoffence was nothing TOO serious, however enquiries shant 
to posed
  on theboard, as the old man always says,"Discretion is the better 
part of
  valour." I saw a copy of the Canadian Military 
Journal
  at the CFRC in Windsor. Itsa great read. Also, have you any copies 
on the
  Infantry Journal? VERYinformative. Take a look at one. I‘ve got a 
couple
  and they are quite helpfulin understanding some tactics/strategies 
of the
  Infy. I‘m pretty sure I can read the Maple Leaf 
on the
  DND site. Also, I thinkthere‘s some Lessons Learned stuff there as 
well.
  Haven‘t got time right now,but will definitely surf and see what I 
can
  find. Is this your first 
  involvement with the military? Ever done Cadets oranything? It 
seems you
  know a lot more than the average civvi, so I was

justcurious.nbsp
  Thanks for the

info!nbs
p

Regards,
nbspn
bsp

Matt--------------------------------------------------------N
OTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 07:33:11 EST*
That‘s definitely a plan, Rob.
    I was, however, under the impression that our Section Commander  above 
would have a copy of our cadet file, making any attempts we put forth to 
disguise our ‘past‘sounds like a creepy movie, futile. However, I don‘t 
plan to do ANYthing that‘d tip them off though, on the chance that they won‘t 
know about our Cadet Experiences right away, even, as someone suggest, if it 
means slightly screwing up some drill to fit in with the rest of the class.
    I was a cadet Sgt until this yearArmy Cadets and then I thought the 
Militia would be more beneficial.           
        BTW, I‘m not sure I didn‘t need a change of pants after my first 
experience with a Reg Force SgtMajor.
    When I saw him draw a breath to ‘yell‘ me to do something, I was up and 
already running in the right direction, however the mentioned problem 
might‘ve slowed down my running a bit!  I agree, in Cadets, its great to get 
a feel, but I don‘t think it really holds a candle to the militia.
    Gotta head to school.
    Later,          
            -matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 08:51:58 -0500*
Well Sarge Matt,
At least if they do know about us we‘ll both be in the same boat! 
trench, hole whatever!
I have one up on you however, I‘m old! Maybe they will expect that I‘ve 
forgotten everything I learned in my semi geriatric condition.
Any idea how many new recruits Meaford handles in a summer?
RobA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Juno847627709@aol.com
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Tuesday, March 20, 2001 7:33 AM
  Subject: Re: Recruitment
  That‘s definitely a plan, Rob.
      I was, however, under the impression that our Section Commander  
above
  would have a copy of our cadet file, making any attempts we put forth 
to
  disguise our ‘past‘sounds like a creepy movie, futile. However, I 
don‘t
  plan to do ANYthing that‘d tip them off though, on the chance that 
they won‘t
  know about our Cadet Experiences right away, even, as someone suggest, 
if it
  means slightly screwing up some drill to fit in with the rest of the 
class.
      I was a cadet Sgt until this yearArmy Cadets and then I thought 
the
  Militia would be more beneficial.
          BTW, I‘m not sure I didn‘t need a change of pants after my 
first
  experience with a Reg Force SgtMajor.
      When I saw him draw a breath to ‘yell‘ me to do something, I was 
up and
  already running in the right direction, however the mentioned problem
  might‘ve slowed down my running a bit!  I agree, in Cadets, its great 
to get
  a feel, but I don‘t think it really holds a candle to the militia.
      Gotta head to school.
      Later,
              -matt
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Well Sarge Matt,
At least if they do know about us we‘ll both be 
in the
same boat! trench, hole whatever!
I have one up on you however, I‘m old! Maybe 
they will
expect that I‘ve forgotten everything I learned in my semi geriatric
condition.
Any idea how many new recruits Meaford handles 
in a
summer?
RobA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Juno847627709@aol.com 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Tuesday, March 20, 2001 
7:33
  AM
  Subject: Re: Recruitment
  That‘s definitely a plan, Rob. I 
was,
  however, under the impression that our Section Commander amp 
abovewould
  have a copy of our cadet file, making any attempts we put forth 
todisguise
  our ‘past‘sounds like a creepy movie, futile. However, I 
don‘tplan to do
  ANYthing that‘d tip them off though, on the chance that they 
won‘tknow
  about our Cadet Experiences right away, even, as someone suggest, if
  itmeans slightly screwing up some drill to fit in with the rest of 
the
  class. I was a cadet Sgt until this yearArmy 
Cadets
  and then I thought theMilitia would be more
  beneficial. BTW, I‘m not 
sure I
  didn‘t need a change of pants after my firstexperience with a Reg 
Force
  SgtMajor. When I saw him draw a breath to ‘yell‘ 
me to
  do something, I was up andalready running in the right direction, 
however
  the mentioned problemmight‘ve slowed down my running a bit! 
I agree,
  in Cadets, its great to geta feel, but I don‘t think it really 
holds a
  candle to the militia. Gotta head to
  school.

Later,nb
sp

-matt--------------------------------------------------------NOTE
:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 19:30:55 EST*
Absolutely NO idea.
    I think it can be presumed that Meaford handles all newbies in the Army 
Reserve for Land Force Central. So, if we just found out how many army units 
in ontario, and how many recruits is the average per unit/year, we should get 
a rough idea.
    However, I‘m sure one of the ‘old guys‘ will throw that back at me 
shortly.
    Re: The infy journal, I don‘t know where you could find it on the net, 
nor dare I try as my computer is a dinosaur much like your own, :  , so I‘d 
be MORE than happy to send you the copy I have Via Snail Mail if you‘d like 
to send me your address through direct email. I‘ve read the copy I‘ve got, 
back to back about 5 times, so I‘m done with it for sure.
    If anybody knows if one can subscribe or whatever, I‘d be most grateful.
        Yeah, being a ‘geezer‘ they‘re bound to take it easy on ya.
        "Move it Pops!" :   Just kidding. 
            Later,
                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Allan Wotherspoon" <allan_wotherspoon@telus.net>* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 20:40:14 -0800*
Some issues of the Infantry Journal are available on line at:
 http://www.brunnet.net/infsch/jrnl.htm 
Allan
On Tue, 20 Mar 2001 19:30:55 EST, Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
>Absolutely NO idea.
>    I think it can be presumed that Meaford handles all newbies in the Army 
>Reserve for Land Force Central. So, if we just found out how many army units 
>in ontario, and how many recruits is the average per unit/year, we should get 
>a rough idea.
>    However, I‘m sure one of the ‘old guys‘ will throw that back at me 
>shortly.
>    Re: The infy journal, I don‘t know where you could find it on the net, 
>nor dare I try as my computer is a dinosaur much like your own, :  , so I‘d 
>be MORE than happy to send you the copy I have Via Snail Mail if you‘d like 
>to send me your address through direct email. I‘ve read the copy I‘ve got, 
>back to back about 5 times, so I‘m done with it for sure.
>    If anybody knows if one can subscribe or whatever, I‘d be most grateful.
>        Yeah, being a ‘geezer‘ they‘re bound to take it easy on ya.
>        "Move it Pops!" :   Just kidding. 
>            Later,
>                    -Matt
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
-- 
Allan J. Wotherspoon awothers@sfu.ca
Burnaby, B.C. CANADA
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 11:20:49 -0500*
Thanks Allan, much appreciated!
RA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Allan Wotherspoon
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Tuesday, March 20, 2001 11:40 PM
  Subject: Re: Recruitment
  Some issues of the Infantry Journal are available on line at:
   http://www.brunnet.net/infsch/jrnl.htm 
  Allan
  On Tue, 20 Mar 2001 19:30:55 EST, Juno847627709@aol.com wrote:
  >Absolutely NO idea.
  >    I think it can be presumed that Meaford handles all newbies in 
the Army
  >Reserve for Land Force Central. So, if we just found out how many 
army units
  >in ontario, and how many recruits is the average per unit/year, we 
should get
  >a rough idea.
  >    However, I‘m sure one of the ‘old guys‘ will throw that back at 
me
  >shortly.
  >    Re: The infy journal, I don‘t know where you could find it on the 
net,
  >nor dare I try as my computer is a dinosaur much like your own, :  , 
so I‘d
  >be MORE than happy to send you the copy I have Via Snail Mail if 
you‘d like
  >to send me your address through direct email. I‘ve read the copy I‘ve 
got,
  >back to back about 5 times, so I‘m done with it for sure.
  >    If anybody knows if one can subscribe or whatever, I‘d be most 
grateful.
  >        Yeah, being a ‘geezer‘ they‘re bound to take it easy on ya.
  >        "Move it Pops!" :   Just kidding.
  >            Later,
  >                    -Matt
  >--------------------------------------------------------
  >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  >message body.
  --
  Allan J. Wotherspoon awothers@sfu.ca
  Burnaby, B.C. CANADA
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Thanks Allan, much 
appreciated!
RA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Allan Wotherspoon 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Tuesday, March 20, 2001 
11:40
  PM
  Subject: Re: Recruitment
  Some issues of the Infantry Journal are available on 
line
  at:http://www.brunnet.net/in
fsch/jrnl.htmAllanOn
  Tue, 20 Mar 2001 19:30:55 EST, Juno847627709@aol.com
  wrote:gtAbsolutely NO idea.gt I 
think it can
  be presumed that Meaford handles all newbies in the 
ArmygtReserve for
  Land Force Central. So, if we just found out how many army 
unitsgtin
  ontario, and how many recruits is the average per unit/year, we should 
  getgta rough idea.gt However, I‘m sure 
one of
  the ‘old guys‘ will throw that back at
  megtshortly.gt Re: The infy journal, I 
don‘t
  know where you could find it on the net,gtnor dare I try as my 
computer
  is a dinosaur much like your own, :  , so I‘dgtbe MORE than 
happy to
  send you the copy I have Via Snail Mail if you‘d likegtto send 
me your
  address through direct email. I‘ve read the copy I‘ve got,gtback 
to back
  about 5 times, so I‘m done with it for sure.gt 
If
  anybody knows if one can subscribe or whatever, I‘d be most
  grateful.gt Yeah, 
being a
  ‘geezer‘ they‘re bound to take it easy on
  ya.gt "Move it Pops!" 
:
   Just

kidding.gtnb
sp

Later,gtnbsp

-Mattgt--------------------------------------------------------
gtNOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegtto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish togtremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in
  thegtmessage body.--Allan J. Wotherspoon awothers@sfu.caBurnaby, B.C.

CANADA-------------------------------------------------------
-NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account
  you wish toremove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in 
themessage
  body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

